# Wild Pigs



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Anyone hunt pigs out of state? I'm curious what it would cost to put together a hunt for me and my 14 (soon to be 15) year old boy. I know there are states with huge pig problems, are landowners welcoming to hunters and let them hunt free or is it all fee based for hunts?


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have watched Heli-Hunter on TV a few times and if I had the funds to do it I would be all over it, it looks like it would be a riot. 

Other than that most landowners will charge you to hunt pigs on their property even though the pigs are destroying their land. From what I have found you can get a hunt from $300+ a day per hunter and a few of them will charge you to clean and skin your hog depending on weight. 

It's just finding the right property or outfitter down in Texas. 

I had a friend that was setting up hunts in eastern New Mexico but I am not sure if he is still doing it anymore. His hunts cost $900 but included a mount of the head. When I was going to do it I was going to use the head to scare away evil spirits in my garage.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Uhhh yea, I really dont need a head mount of a wild boar.


-DallanC


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Dallan, you can do it for a lot less than $300/day access fee in parts of Texas. if you go to accuratereloading forums and look up Crazyhorseconsulting. He does pig hunts near Wichita Falls for really reasonable rates. I've never hunted with him, full disclosure, but there are lots of positive hunt reports with him there.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Man I used to hang out on AccurateReloading ALOT years back, got to know Saeed pretty darn well. I should drop in and say Hi.

Thanks for the tip.

-Dallanc


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

I have heard that S. Utah has had boar problems recently; is there anyone that can confirm this?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Well there used to be russian boars that ran down in the Virgin River gorge, but I dont know of anything recently. There was that news article recently about the wild pigs running around Orem... dont think you could quite get away with that.


-DallanC


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

orem wouldn't be bad if you could just coax them into a pen! mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

BACON


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Anyone hunt pigs out of state? I'm curious what it would cost to put together a hunt for me and my 14 (soon to be 15) year old boy. I know there are states with huge pig problems, are landowners welcoming to hunters and let them hunt free or is it all fee based for hunts?
> 
> -DallanC


I could probably line you up with some of the farmers here on this story. It's about 1500 mile drive one way...gas is cheap now and you can bring back whatever you want if you drive. Pretty cheap to stay down there too. I don't know if you need a hunting license or not.

http://avoyellestoday.com/news-​agriculture-outdoor/wild-hogs-going-hog-wild-avoyelles


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeah, I like lurking at AR quite a bit. It is fun to dream of Africa, Asia, and Australia with some awesome hunt reports posted regularly.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Dallan,

PM me if you want info on a public land DIY option in California. It's about a 10 hour drive from Utah to some really cool country to hunt and camp near the city of Red Bluff in northern Tehama County. This hunt can be combined with a fall blacktail deer or a spring wild turkey hunt depending on when you want to go.------SS


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

LL - That's quite the setup! Where is that, and how were those piggies?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

It is the international cochon de lait festival held every year in the community next to my hometown. The town it's in is about 2,000-3,000 people and in the 70's the festival was drawing 100,000 party goers....seriously amazing pig to say the least. Any REAL cajun has their own cochon de lait set up at home and cooks 2-3 per year. We usually had one for Thanksgiving, one for Christmas and at least two during the summer for family reunions. Our camp on the bayou had a way cool set up with an actual brick chimney, large pavilion with sides that could open up or close down depending on weather and electric turner to turn the pig slowly while you just sat, chatted and had your favorite beverage until it was done. Usually a fight breaks out over the skin which is cooked to a crispy crackly finish...YUM


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

Gotta love these 'pigs in blankets'
YUMMM


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> It is the international cochon de lait festival held every year in the community next to my hometown. The town it's in is about 2,000-3,000 people and in the 70's the festival was drawing 100,000 party goers....seriously amazing pig to say the least. Any REAL cajun has their own cochon de lait set up at home and cooks 2-3 per year. We usually had one for Thanksgiving, one for Christmas and at least two during the summer for family reunions. Our camp on the bayou had a way cool set up with an actual brick chimney, large pavilion with sides that could open up or close down depending on weather and electric turner to turn the pig slowly while you just sat, chatted and had your favorite beverage until it was done. Usually a fight breaks out over the skin which is cooked to a crispy crackly finish...YUM


Wow! Is that pecan smoke I smell?

.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Mmmmmmm hmmmmmmm


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

texas? probably cheapest. there are ranches that are fairly cheap I think. ive hunted them in Missouri but it wasn't a good experience. got my pig though.


----------

